# Cool Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice day as the cool weather put the feed bag on the cats. Many triple hook ups and some decent cats.. And one of those rare whiskerless striped cats also.

















































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Congrats to the anglers.


----------

